# Mohs Multiple stages



## Janet Ralph (Mar 30, 2010)

We have a pt with whom had extensive Mohs Surgery.  10 stages were required we billed the 17311 and 17312.  We rec reject from mcr on 9 stages
It was suggested to me to bill 17312 x3 units then 17312-76 individually to 
complete the total #.  Any comments are welcome and needed.


----------



## ivistour99@hotmail.com (May 6, 2010)

I tought that * 9 WILL BE CORRECT. Because we are talking about the stage.


----------



## LACEY13 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have heard that you can do it that way.  Did you do the stages on the same day?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2010)

No you may not use the 76 modifier as these are not repeated services they are different stages performed in the same setting.  First thing is exactly how did you bill it and what did the rejection state?
The 17311 is for the first stage and the 17312 is for each additional stage.  so the next question is are you talking additonal blocks or additional stages:
"If the pathology shows residual malignancy, another tissue layer is excised and divided into blocks. This constitutes an additional stage and is coded with 17312 or 17314, depending on anatomic location."  
So if your physician did do 10 stages each consisting of 5 blocks or less then the appropriate way to bill is:
17311
17312
17312 59
17312 59
17312 59
17312 59
17312 59
17312 59
17312 59
17312 59


----------

